# SMS sur le mac.



## micka260 (26 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour,
J'aimerais savoir si il existe un moyen d'envoyer des SMS depuis mon mac via mon iphone, comme le fait si bien mightytext avec Android.

Car avec le mac c'est bien on peut envoyer des iMessages, mais comment on fait pour les SMS ?

Merci.


----------



## trucmuche2005 (26 Décembre 2013)

j'ai posé exactement la meme question (ici) sans pour autant avoir de piste pertinente. Je n'ai rien trouvé pour le moment 

Donc si jamais tu as une info, ça m'interesse  désolé de ne pas pouvoir te renseigner...


----------



## Bigdidou (26 Décembre 2013)

micka260 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'aimerais savoir si il existe un moyen d'envoyer des SMS depuis mon mac via mon iphone, comme le fait si bien mightytext avec Android.
> 
> Car avec le mac c'est bien on peut envoyer des iMessages, mais comment on fait pour les SMS ?
> ...



Regarde ici. Ce n'est peut être pas aussi satisfaisant que la solution Androïd, mais c'est ce que j'ai trouvé de mieux. Ça fonctionne, mais c'est pas forcément hyper érgonomique...
Si quelqu'un a d'autres pistes, je suis également preneur.


----------



## micka260 (28 Décembre 2013)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Regarde ici. Ce n'est peut être pas aussi satisfaisant que la solution Androïd, mais c'est ce que j'ai trouvé de mieux. Ça fonctionne, mais c'est pas forcément hyper érgonomique...
> Si quelqu'un a d'autres pistes, je suis également preneur.



Merci pour cette solution, avec cette solution, on peut envoyer les sms j'ai vue, est t'il possible de les lires ?

Merci.


----------



## Bigdidou (30 Décembre 2013)

Sur le Mac ?
Non...


----------

